# Reassurance



## aNomad (Feb 17, 2009)

I was asked earlier what EQ system I liked, and I said yours because it's straightforward, but that got me thinking. How straightforward is yours? I like that you say what it is, but is there a lot of technological mumbo jumbo going on behind the scenes? I really like to know what's going on in my system.

I am not looking for frills, I just want an EQ (your other features are ok, but all I want is EQ). I don't want a volume changer, a dynamic frequency response changer, a compressor etc, I just want an EQ, and am willing to pay for a good one. Please reassure me.

Bill


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thank you very much for your interest in our EQ!

I appreciate that you like the way we present our product. The answer to your question is that there are some proprietary algorithms to take care of issues like natural rolloff of loudspeakers (which we do not want to correct for), the fact that the mic is likely off axis from the tweeters, adjacent band fringing, frequency warping etc, but what you get as far as EQ is concerned is just what you see. The EQ curve as presented on the display is exactly the EQ that the unit is set for, just as if there were 30 slide pots per channel, and you could see them.

Basically, we tried to make the neptuneEQ™ as straightforward as possible and as user friendly as possible while still doing it's job properly. The algorithms previously mentioned were necessary to make sure that the natural tonal characteristics of a given loudspeaker aren't altered, and to maintain accuracy. I believe you would be happy with our product. Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any specific concerns.

Ken


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

P.S. Thank you for your advocacy.


----------

